# Neues Marathon Fully gesucht



## JudMa (15. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

für die kommende Saison suche ich ein neues Marathon Fully bis max 5000€, gerne aber auch etwas weniger. 

Kurz zu mir: 177cm, SL83cm und ca. 78kg.

Absolutes Muss: 29er mit 12-Fach Schaltung. Unter 11,5kg mit der Möglichkeit auf unter 11kg aufzurüsten.  

Bei einiger recherche bin ich auf die folgenden Kandidaten gestoßen. Falls Ihr weitere Vorschläge habt, gerne her damit. 

Rose Thrill Hill 4 - Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte? Das Rad ist ja noch relativ frisch. Sind 10,2Kg wirklich realistisch?





						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Canyon Lux - aktuell nicht verfügbar, soll aber in den nächsten Wochen wieder bestellbar sein

Orbea Oiz - keine Gewichtsangabe, sieht aber auch interessant aus. 








						Orbea
					

Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.




					www.orbea.com
				




Könnte Ihr ein Rad empfehlen? Probefahrten sind für die nächsten Wochen geplant.


----------



## Florian301 (15. September 2019)

Bmc Fourstroke oder Agonist. Das neue Rose finde ich auch sehr cool. Gatte mir eigentlich ein Canyon Lux bestellt gehabt (letztes Jahr), nachdem der Liefertermin dann jedoch immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wurde habe ich die Bestellung storniert und mir im Sale ein BMC Agonist gekauft. Bereue die Entscheidung kein bisschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. September 2019)

Cannondale Scalpel.


----------



## JudMa (15. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Empfehlungen.

BMC werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen und zu meiner Liste hinzufügen.
Das Cannondale ist bestimmt ein tolles Bike aber irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit dem Lefty und als FOX Aufbau ist es doch ganz schon schwer.


----------



## shoffmeister (15. September 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Bmc Fourstroke oder Agonist.



Mein Agonist 02 One (Karbonrahmen, Aluhinterbau, 2x11) wog neu aus der Verpackung / klinisch rein in XL mit (relativ schweren Pedalen) ca 13,3 kg.

Ich denke, es könnte anspruchsvoll werden, das Agonist (für den Thread-Ersteller wohl in L) auf unter 11kg abzumagern - vielleicht geht das mit dem Agonist 01 One (Voll-Karbon) als Basis, tubeless, Karbonanbauteile, Sattel, Race-Reifen etc. Das Fourstroke dürfte die bessere Basis liefern.

Das Agonist 02 One in XL gibt es übrigens derzeit zu 2700 Euro bei https://www.ciclib.de/Fahrraeder/MTB/29-Fully/BMC-Agonist-02-One-SLX-XT-White-2018.htm - ich habe es aufgrund des Preises gekauft und bin für mich und meine Bedürfnisse ob der Leistung sehr, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## radlfaxe (15. September 2019)

Ich bin sehr glücklich mit meinem Scott Spark 900 RC pro (gut 4000 derzeit).


----------



## DieAder (15. September 2019)

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Florian301 (15. September 2019)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Mein Agonist 02 One (Karbonrahmen, Aluhinterbau, 2x11) wog neu aus der Verpackung / klinisch rein in XL mit (relativ schweren Pedalen) ca 13,3 kg.
> 
> Ich denke, es könnte anspruchsvoll werden, das Agonist (für den Thread-Ersteller wohl in L) auf unter 11kg abzumagern - vielleicht geht das mit dem Agonist 01 One (Voll-Karbon) als Basis, tubeless, Karbonanbauteile, Sattel, Race-Reifen etc. Das Fourstroke dürfte die bessere Basis liefern.
> 
> Das Agonist 02 One in XL gibt es übrigens derzeit zu 2700 Euro bei https://www.ciclib.de/Fahrraeder/MTB/29-Fully/BMC-Agonist-02-One-SLX-XT-White-2018.htm - ich habe es aufgrund des Preises gekauft und bin für mich und meine Bedürfnisse ob der Leistung sehr, sehr zufrieden.



Muss meins mal wiegen. Habe das Topmodel 01 One, komplett Carbon, Sram XX1 Eagle, Sram Level Ult


----------



## daniel77 (15. September 2019)

Hab mir dieses Jahr auch ein MA/XC Fully gegönnt. Kandidaten waren Scott Spark, Speci Epic, Orbea Oiz, Canyon Lux und Focus O1E.
Gefahren bin ich Scott, Speci und das Focus. Geworden ist es das Focus aus folgenden Gründen:

grösster Fahrspass / Downhill Performance
Geometrie und Sitzposition
für mich bestes Angebot / Package aus Fahrverhalten, Gewicht und hat nicht jeder

Hab das „Team“-Modell mit Eagle Xx, Sid Worldcup upgrade mit um die 10kg in Gr. L

Wenn es das Focus nicht geworden wäre, hätte ich das Scott genommen.


----------



## aristo111990 (18. September 2019)

Servus miteinander,
ich werde mich mit meiner Frage einschließen, da ich aktuell für 2020 auch auf der Suche bin.

Die Kandidaten sind die gleichen wie beim JudMa  => Spark 900RC / Lux / OiZ / evtl. ROSE Thrill Hill.
Da mir aber das Fahrwerk bzw. 3Modi beim Spark viel zusagen, steht er on Top meiner Liste.
Wer bittet ausser Scott die 3Modis ? (Trial/Descent/Downhill) 
Ich könnte eigentlich nur mit 2 fahren, liebe aber ein Komfort


----------



## shoffmeister (18. September 2019)

BMC funktioniert sehr gut und bietet die remote am Lenker. Fourstroke und Agonist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JudMa (18. September 2019)

Kurz als Rückmeldung, bei mir ist es das Orbea Oiz geworden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## aristo111990 (19. September 2019)

JudMa schrieb:


> Kurz als Rückmeldung, bei mir ist es das Orbea Oiz geworden.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


und warum Orbea ?
Mir geht es wirklich um die 3 Modis 
Mit 2 ist das Fahren (Trial) irgenwie zu hart und ich mag Komfort, bzw. musste ich das Fahrwerk (Gabel/Dämpfer) mit weniger Luft fahren, hmm.


----------



## JudMa (19. September 2019)

Passt von der Geo super. 
Die drei Modis sind mir relativ egal. Für starke Steigungen möchte ich das Fahrwerk sperren und bergab soll es krachen. 
Auch an meinem Enduro würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, eine Mittelstellung zu wählen.


----------



## aristo111990 (19. September 2019)

Berg auf ist ja kein Thema- einfach alles zu.

Mit 2Modis wäre mit dann Trial zu sanft..


----------



## Jierdan (19. September 2019)

JudMa schrieb:


> [...]
> Auch an meinem Enduro würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, eine Mittelstellung zu wählen.



Generell, oder beziehst du dich nur auf den Dämpfer? Die Mittelstellung empfinde ich jedenfall bei den Gabeln als Segen, um den Brakedive zu abzumildern


----------



## JudMa (19. September 2019)

Nur beim Dämpfer. 
Die Gabel verstelle ich gar nicht, bleibt immer offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristo111990 (20. September 2019)

Fährst du mit einer strafferen Gabel oder mehr SAG ?
Was wiegt dein OiZ ?


----------



## Kraxler (23. September 2019)

Simplon Cirex


----------



## aristo111990 (23. September 2019)

NS Synonym: neue Trail- und Race-Fullys aus Polen - Eurobike 2019: NS Bikes Synonym
					

Jahrelang hat sich NS Bikes hauptsächlich dem Gravity-Genre gewidmet. Mit ihrem neuen Synonym wollen die Polen beweisen, dass sie auch Race- und Tourenfullys bauen können.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




NS Synonym. Sollte fürs 2020 sehr interessant sein, 67Grad Lenkwinkel   Steht auch auf meine Liste.


----------



## osi22 (30. September 2019)

Ich stehe auch vor einer Entscheidung. Meine Kriterien für ein Marathon Fully sind folgende:

Lockout vo-hi
2 Flaschenhalter
Shimano SLX o. XT 1*12 (oder evtl. 2*12)
nicht mehr als 12 kg Gesamtgewicht
Rock Shox Federung (optimal wegen einfachere Wartung)
Deswegen habe ich mir die Orbea Oiz Modelle auch angeschaut.
Da keine Gewichtsangaben zu finden sind, habe ich beim Support für folgende Modelle nachgefragt und in Größe M die Gewichte bekommen:

OIZ 29 H20 M13,39 Kg​


OIZ 29 M30 M11,67 Kg​

Die M30 ist schon eine gute Option, aber Preis-Leistung Verhältnis ist ggü. die Versender etwas zu hoch.
Werde definitiv noch abwarten, bis Canyon die 2020-er Lux Modelle veröffentlicht, da zZt. nur wenige Kandidaten meine Erwartungen entsprechen. Rose Thrill Hill 3 hätte eine davon werden können, aber die haben die zweite Flaschenhalterung vergessen, wobei reichlich Platz dafür da wäre...


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. September 2019)

osi22 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch vor einer Entscheidung. Meine Kriterien für ein Marathon Fully sind folgende:
> 
> Lockout vo-hi
> 2 Flaschenhalter
> ...



Hast Du dich schonmal mit einem Orbea-Händler in Verbindung gesetzt? In der Regel gibt es da noch einen Nachlaß. Dies ist bei einem Versender eher nicht möglich. Dann sollte auch das P/L-Verhältniss noch besser bzw. unschlagbar sein. 

Gruß
marcus


----------



## osi22 (30. September 2019)

Der Händler in meiner Nähe ist leider nicht typisch für Nachlässe. Danke aber für dein Tipp!


----------



## Capt_Kirk (30. September 2019)

Kennt denn jemand einen Orbea-Händler in Harz-Nähe bzw. im Norden, wo man mal ein OiZ fahren kann? Bisher lagen alle von mir gefundenen Händler im Süden... Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## osi22 (1. Oktober 2019)

Capt_Kirk schrieb:


> Kennt denn jemand einen Orbea-Händler in Harz-Nähe bzw. im Norden, wo man mal ein OiZ fahren kann? Bisher lagen alle von mir gefundenen Händler im Süden... Danke für die Hilfe











						Händler
					

Finden Sie Ihren nächsten Orbea-Händler, der Ihnen die besten Orbea-Lösungen anbieten wird.




					www.orbea.com


----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. Oktober 2019)

osi22 schrieb:


> Rose Thrill Hill 3 hätte eine davon werden können, aber die haben die zweite Flaschenhalterung vergessen, wobei reichlich Platz dafür da wäre...



Find ich nach dem Bild nicht unbedingt (scheint Größe M zu sein?)


----------



## Capt_Kirk (1. Oktober 2019)

Mir schon klar, dass man darüber Händler ermitteln kann. Da wird allerdings jeder noch so kleine Händler angezeigt. Die Frage richtete sich an die, die wissen, wo man ein OiZ auch mal Probe fahren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osi22 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Find ich nach dem Bild nicht unbedingt (scheint Größe S zu sein)


Tja, wenn die diesen Falschenhalter etwas nach oben geschoben hätten, wäre ein zweiter überhaupt kein Problem gewesen. Am Unterrohr wäre doch noch reichlich Platz nach vorn. Finde diese Lösung total verkorkst!


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Oktober 2019)

Hier geht´s fast nur um´s OIZ!





						Orbea Oiz Carbon OMR 2019
					

Umbau-Dokumentation Orbea Oiz M10-TR 19, wobei das TR hierbei für "Trail" oder "Trail Race" steht und damit anstelle von einhundert, 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten(!) bietet. Erreicht wird das über eine Fox 34 anstatt einer Fox 32 Federgabel sowie einen leicht angepassten Fox Dämpfer (mit mehr...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Zapn (14. Oktober 2019)

osi22 schrieb:


> Rock Shox Federung (optimal wegen einfachere Wartung)


Seit 2017 2 defekte RLC, eine defekte RL und eine defekte RL3 gehabt. Aber ja, einfachere Wartung da anerkannte Reklamationen und ganze Dämpfereinheit neu.


----------

